# Bootcamp Windows et partition en double



## Rike (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde, je sais que cette question a déjà été posé . Mais Mac catalina me pose beaucoup de problème .
Comme beaucoup j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp , mais cela n'a pas fonctionné .
Bootcamp a créé une deuxième partition sur mon pc ,j'ai relancer Bootcamp pour désinstaller windows ,
mais il me propose de le réinstaller ?  apparemment aucun fichier Windows ? et je me retrouve avec deux partitions ?
s.v.p ,  y a t'il un moyen de restaurer le disque en une seule partition sans être
obliger de tout ( formater ) merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Depuis le terminal situé dans Applications > Utilitaires ou directement en tapant Terminal dans Spotlight, passe

```
diskutil list
```
qui retourne la configuration de ton disque


----------



## Rike (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour oyapoque,
Merci de vous intéresser à mon problème , 
j'ai fait exactement se que vous m'avez expliquer , mais ne résous rien .

Dans le Terminal ,
 j'ai fait une traduction des premières lignes

Le shell interactif par défaut est maintenant zsh.
Pour mettre à jour votre compte pour utiliser zsh, veuillez exécuter `chsh -s / bin / zsh`.
Pour plus de détails, veuillez visiter https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard: ~ richard $ diskutil list
/ dev / disk0 (interne, physique)

Je suis allé sur le liens indiqué , et dans mon compte utilisateur le shelle d'accès 
est /bin/bash  ( faut il le modifier) ?

Mais franchement, du charabia pour moi.
Ensuite je suis allé voir dans Utilitaire de Disque .
Cela va de Conteneur Disk de 1 à 3
Et 2 Macintosh HD

Bon , je suis perdu ..Encore merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

Rike a dit:


> Mais franchement, du charabia pour moi.
> Ensuite je suis allé voir dans Utilitaire de Disque .
> Cela va de Conteneur Disk de 1 à 3
> Et 2 Macintosh HD


Pour le ou les résultats du Terminal, dans ta réponse...







...sans le résultat, on fait quoi ?


----------



## Rike (3 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Sun May  3 18:44:12 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         239.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         10.0 GB    disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         251.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +10.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +239.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              753.7 KB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume R Macintosh HD          11.1 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  52.0 GB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk3s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Rike (3 Mai 2020)

j'espère avoir bien compris votre demande ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Mai 2020)

Parfait.
Tu as trois conteneurs avec le disk1 de 10 Go sans volume existant et le disque 2 de 239 Go de capacité théorique mais vide. Ton système est en dernière position.
On peut récupérer la capacité d’un volume situé en dessous de la partition mais jamais au dessus. 
Je pense qu’il te faudra cloner ton volume Macintosh HD vers la partition du dessus, puis supprimer ta partition Macintosh HD existante et récupérer en final son volume.
La sécurité voudrait que l’on vérifie d’abord la hiérarchie effective des volumes.
Pour cela il faut désactiver le SIP depuis ta session de secours .
Une autre possibilité, si tu as un disque externe de 300 Go minimum sans donnée (ou partitionnable ) est de cloner Macintosh HD sur ce disque externe, formater tout ton disque interne et retrocloner
Que préfères tu selon tes possibilités en disque ou choix personnel


----------



## Rike (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour , malheureusement , je n'ai pas un disque externe de 300 Go à disposition.
je vais donc passer par la première possibilité .
Il faut donc que je désactive le SIP depuis ma session de secours.
Je me permet d'insister , pour avoir une procédure ou un mode opératoire pour effectuer toutes les 
manipes afin de récupérer mon DD complet ;
Pensez vous que je prend un risque en faisant de la sorte ?
Merci de m'accompagner pour retrouver mon pc en ordre


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

Rike a dit:


> Pensez vous que je prend un risque en faisant de la sorte ?
> Merci de m'accompagner pour retrouver mon pc en ordre


La sécurité voudrait que tu sauvegardes tes données personnelles avant toute tentative de restructuration de ton disque dur. En cas d'échec tu perdras tes données et ce n'est pas le but du jeu, si on peut dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Mai 2020)

+1. 
Il peut toujours arriver un incident matériel ou une corruption lors de manipulations sur un disque. C’est extrêmement rare mais l’incident est possible. 
En tout état de cause, une sauvegarde est un élément indispensable. Un disque peut subir une panne à tout moment. Après il est trop tard.
On peut donc en attendant en rester aux actions informatives sans désactiver le SIP.
Tu démarres sur ta session de secours avec la combinaison de touches CMD +R jusqu’à l’apparition de la pomme.
Une fois dans la session de secours avec un bureau simplifié présentant 4 choix principaux, tu cliqueras sur le menu Utilitaires situé dans la barre de taches du haut d’écran. 
Dans ce menu, tu choisir Terminal et tu rentreras 

```
gpt show disk0
```
Qui donnera la distribution des blocs.
Si tu n’as pas de retour, passe 

```
diskutil list
```
 pour contrôler la numérotation 
Si tu as un retour avec des chiffres, size , index.... poste le retour.
Tu peux prendre une photo et retourner dans ta session normale si tu as besoin du Mac (via pomme et redémarrer) et poster ensuite.


----------



## Rike (4 Mai 2020)

Ok pour la sauvegarde 

Voici Bloc de code: gpt show disk0 cela est suffisant pour vous ?
j'ai pris des photos Bloc de code: diskutil list ( je vous les postes ? )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Mai 2020)

Si on se résume tu as dans la hiérarchie du disque, 

en 2 > 58349609 blocs de 4096 octets les blocs soit 239 Go
en 3 > 2441169 blocs x 4096 soit 10 Go
en 4 > 61270272 blocs x 4096 soit 251 Go.

Tu as donc en tête de disque une partition à supprimer de 239 Go , au milieu celle également a supprimer de 10 Go et en fin de disque ta partition système avec 52 Go de données pour moins de 70 Go système compris.
Il est donc impossible de récupérer les deux partitions de tête en l’état.
Donc les solutions sont 
Soit de cloner ton système sur la partition de tête grâce à un logiciel comme Copy Carbon Cloner, de démarrer sur ce système cloné et de supprimer les deux partitions basses et récupérer les blocs correspondants.
Soit de cloner sur un disque externe qui te servira ultérieurement de sauvegarde. Démarrer sur ce disque, formater le disque interne et retrocloner.
La seconde est plus longue mais te permet de disposer d’une sauvegarde.
La première est plus rapide, sujette à aléas en cas de bug sur le disque et sans sauvegarde finale .
A toi de décider


----------



## Rike (4 Mai 2020)

merci à toi pour toute ses infos et ta patience .
je vais cloner le système avec Copy Carbon Cloner . Si bien entendu tu me donne la marche à suivre.
Je verrai bien le résultat .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Mai 2020)

Pour cela tu dois télécharger le logiciel sur le site de l’éditeur, à savoir





						Mac Backup Software | Carbon Copy Cloner | Bombich Software
					






					bombich.com
				



Tu cliques sur le bouton vert à gauche Download 30-Day Trial. Attention  à choisir la bonne version. Avec Catalina c’est la dernière 5.
Maintenant, il reste à définir ou tu veux cloner...ta partition de 239 Go ou un disque externe.
Quel que soit ton choix, il faut que tu passes à nouveau.

```
diskutil list
```
Que je vois la distribution avant clonage. Avec disque externe attachée si tu clones vers un DDE. Sans aucun périphérique si tu clones sur ta partition de 239 Go.


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

Voici Bloc de code:  diskutil list   Je n'ai pas de disque externe de cette taille......


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

D’abord pour que ce soit plus facile, on va renommer ton volume sans titre.
Passe

```
diskutil rename disk3s1 MAC
```
Ensuite, depuis ta session normale et non la session de secours, tu ouvres Copy Carbon Cloner et tu sélectionnes 
SOURCE...... Macintosh HD
DESTINATION ......MAC
Safety Net (qui se trouve sous le cadre de destination) désactivé 

Puis tu cliques sur cloner en bas à droite
Le contenu de ta source, Macintosh HD va être cloné vers la destination, ton volume MAC de 239 Go d capacité théorique.
En fin de clonage le logiciel te demandera si tu veux rendre le volume demarrable. Tu acceptes.
Après le retour final, tu redémarres ton ordinateur en gardant la touche OPTION enfoncée. 
Tu auras deux disques proposés. Tu choisiras MAC
Tu te connectes normalement puis tu passes

```
diskutil info /
```
Tu postes les retours pour voir si tout s’est bien passé et si tu es sur la bon volume


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

D’abord pour que ce soit plus facile, on va renommer ton volume sans titre.
Passe    
 Bloc de code:   
 diskutil rename disk3s1 MA

Allez sur Bloc de code OK pas de problème ,    renommer ??

Sauf erreur de ma part  , il y a un volume de renommer depuis le départ ( j'avais rajouté un R devant Machintosh )
	

		
			
		

		
	




sur cette image tu y retrouve les 3 partitions , cela ne serrais pas suffisant ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

Oui, j’ai vu qu’il y avait un R dans ton container 4 , je ne comprends d’ailleurs pas l’utilité. C’est contre productif, tu risques de te tromper sans aucun gain. Ce conteneur est parfait, évites de le corrompre . Tu risques juste de perdre tes données en jouant avec.
Le but final si je m’abuse est de supprimer les deux volumes inutiles c’est à dire le disk2 et 3.
Tu peux le faire facilement mais il te sera impossible de récupérer leur capacité puisqu’ils sont situés au dessus de ton volume de travail. Ton disque aura une capacité maximale de 251 Go , les 249 restants seront perdus.
Si tu ne veux pas les perdre, il faut donc cloner ton volume principal dans ton conteneur du haut de disque, l’actuel disque MAC, puis effacer les deux disques du dessous et rattraper l’espace puisque dans cette configuration, il est possible de le faire.


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

*Je résume* , Le disque MAC est le volume principal . tu me demande de renommer le disk3 , par bloc de code .
je sais y aller , une fois dedans je le renomme de quel manière en disk3s1 MAC ( voila la question )
Je peux aussi enlever se R sur la partition concerné ( j'avais simplement fait un renommer )
une fois tout cela fait , je pourrais passer sur Copy Carbon Cloner
Dsl pour ce nombre de poste , je persiste à dire que j'étais plus à l'aise sur windows (voir ma présentation) , mais bon .Je ne vais pas me séparer de ce MAC , je souhaite simplement récupérer les 500 Go de se disque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

Non, ton volume principal est le disque 4 qui s’appelle Macintosh HD avec ou sans R.
Le disque 3 comme tu dis qui est en réalité le disk2 est une partition, c’est à dire un autre volume, indépendant de ton disque principal qui contient ton OS et ses données. Il s’appelait sans titre et maintenant MAC. 
Si tu clones, il fait le faire entre deux volumes indépendants pas à l’intérieur du même volume.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

Je pense que l’incompréhension vient du fait que tu te fis à l’utilitaire de disque que je ne vois pas. Je n’ai pas ton écran devant les yeux 
Je ne vois que les retours de diskutil list qui donnent les partitions de ton disque physique et les disques virtuels.
Tu remarqueras que MAC existe sur ton retour au message #17 de l’utilitaire en disk2. 
En résumé la numérotation ne présente pas d’intérêt puisqu’elle évolue selon l’ordre de montage des disques et volumes. De surcroît le disk3s1 ne représente pas un disque mais une partition 1 d’un disque. Il ne faut donc pas s’attarder sur ces points et surtout ne pas comparer avec les retours de l’utilitaire 
Par ailleurs si tu observes le retour de commande du message #3, tu verras que ton volume principal qui contient Catalina possède deux volumes virtuels principaux Macintosh HD (que tu as renommé R Macintosh HD) qui contient uniquement l’OS Catalina en lecture seule. C’est à dire inaccessible et normalement incorruptible et un second volume que tu ne devais pas différencier dans l’utilitaire d’où cet ajout de R, volume qui se nomme Macintosh HD - Données, qui comme son nom l’indique contient toutes tes données . Ce dernier volume monte dans le premier pour être en apparence utilisateur un seul et unique volume. 
Au delà des considérations de disk, disque, partition et volume qui prêtent à confusion, il y a ton problème qui ne peut se résoudre que si tu clones le volume de fin de disque physique en tête de disque. Donc si tu clones Macintosh HD dans MAC.
Actuellement sans tenir compte des numérotations tu as un disque avec 3 partitions principales (un tiroir avec trois cahiers)
Celle du haut de disque, le premier cahier (par exemple entre les blocs 1 et 96) est sans données , elle s’appelle actuellement MAC. La seconde est petite (par exemple entre les blocs 97 et 100), le second cahier est sans données également et sans nom. La troisième qui contient Catalina, entre les blocs 101 et 200, est la seule utilisable, elle contient le système R Macintosh HD et tes données Macintosh HD - Données.
Ce qui revient à dire que tu as la première moitié du disque sans rien, et la seconde avec des données et une taille limitée à 250 Go au lieu de 500
Si on supprime les 2 partitions sans donnée de 1 a 100, on libère les blocs correspondants mais comme je te l’ai déjà expliqué le bloc 101 de ta partition Catalina est inamovible, tu perds définitivement toute la capacité qui le devance.
Il faut donc ruser. Ruse élémentaire.
Elle consiste à copier Catalina et tes données (le dernier cahier) dans celui du dessus.
On se retrouve ainsi avec 2 partitions avec la même OS et données Catalina une en tête de disque, une en fin de disque et une petite partition en sandwich.
Il suffira de supprimer la dernière (celle que tu utilises actuellement) puis la petite du milieu et enfin de récupérer à celle du haut les blocs du dessous.


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

Je reprend donc ton poste 16


oyapoque a dit:


> on va renommer ton volume sans titre





oyapoque a dit:


> Bloc de code:
> diskutil rename disk3s1 MAC



ce qui donne





Je eux donc maintenant continuer la procédure que tu ma donner dans se même poste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

Mais il était déjà renommé. 
Oui, tu effectues depuis ta session normale. Démarrage puis tu ouvres normalement ta session avec le mot de passe
Dans cette session, avec CCC, tu clones 
Source Macintosh HD
Destination Mac
Safety net désactivé


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

Bien voila qui est fait,
En fin de clonage le logiciel te demandera si tu veux rendre le volume demarrable
Il ne me la pas demandé ?
j'ai redémarrer  en appuyant sur option (voici l'image )????




je suis aller sur


oyapoque a dit:


> Bloc de code:
> diskutil info /


Voici l'image


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

il y a Windows ??
par contre je n'ai rien perdu  ( déjà ça )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

Pourquoi veux-tu perdre. Tu clones donc pour le moment tu as tout en double. 
Il faut un espace entre info et le /


----------



## Rike (5 Mai 2020)

Tu a l’œil , effectivement avec l'espace c'est mieux .. désolé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (5 Mai 2020)

Tu es sur ta session de secours. 
Comment as tu fait pour cloner et arriver sur ta session de secours en démarrant sur MAC. 
Passes 

```
diskutil list
```
D’où vient Windows, je ne sais pas. Il n’existe nul part


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Quand je redémarre , j’appuie sur option . ce que tu a dit de faire 
j'ai Windows /Mac /et R Machintosch HD 
J'ouvre ma session avec Mac qui s'ouvre normalement.
Par curiosité j'ai essayer Windows , mais il y a des messages d'erreur


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Depuis mon bureau , quand j'ouvrais la partition R Machintosch HD , j'avais tout mes fichiers
et Mac était vide
Maintenant j'ai la même chose sur les deux


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Dernière chose , maintenant je redémarre sans appuyer sur option , bien évidement .
au démarrage Il me demande mon mot de passe et s'ouvre normalement


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bloc de code:
> diskutil list


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Tu es toujours sur une session de secours. Je ne comprends pas.

A priori le clonage s’est bien passé, tu as ta session avec tes données en double respectivement dans Macintosh HD et dans MAC.
Quand tu passes un commande avec le terminal, tu es bien dans une session normale avec tes documents, photos, ton espace de travail?
Repasses 

```
diskutil info /
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Re bonjour et excuse pour l'attente ..


oyapoque a dit:


> Bloc de code:
> diskutil info /






Je te met aussi une photo de Carbon Copy Cloner


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Tu es toujours monté sur MacOS base system donc la session de secours bien que maintenant il s’agisse du disk1 et non du disk0 comme sur le dernier retour de diskutil list.
Pourtant tu as bien ton bureau classique. 
Je te propose la manipulation suivante. Tu arrêtes ton Mac. 
Puis après une minute tu appuies sur le bouton marche et sans toucher à rien tu le laisses démarrer. 
Prends une photo du premier écran. 
Poste le retour


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Voici le retour plus a l'ouverture d'une partition (tu en trouve 4 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Tu arrives directement sur la pomme avec la barre d’avancement sans aucun autre choix avant?
Passes à nouveau 

```
diskutil list ; diskutil info /
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

diskutil list


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

diskutil info /


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

C’est incompressible. Nous sommes bien d’accord. Tu passes directement les commande depuis le terminal de ta session normale c’est à dire celle où tu as un bureau normal avec une photo en fond d’écran et tous tes documents.
Quand j’aurais la question à cette réponse, on supprimera les conteneurs inutiles. Il faudra donc que nous puissions le faire sur une période en continue avec strictement la même configuration de disques.
Je ne te cache pas que la présence d’images disque et de session de secours ouverte en permanence est surprenante. L’absence de sauvegarde est également dans cette configuration un élément inquiétant.


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Effectivement , j'ouvre mon mac , ma barre de progression avec la pomme s'active et arrive a mon fond d’écran avec la demande de mon mot de passe ( comme tu le vois sur les photos envoyé )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Le commande du terminal sont passées dans cette session
Tu tapes vas dans Applications puis utilitaires enfin Terminal et tu tapes la commande. Est-ce bien cela?


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Je le refait , j'ouvre l' écran du Mac , barre de progression avec la pomme . Le fond d'ecran Catalina ou mon mot de passe est requis pour activer la touche IO, je peux soit éteindre soit relancer.  mot de passe >>entré >>> bureau avec tout mes fichiers, comme j'ai toujours fait,


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

OK. Si tu es disponible un bon quart d’heure, avant la manipulation peux tu aller dans l’utilitaire de disque, puis sélectionner ton disque (celui qui est sélectionné à ton message #17 Apple SSD AP0512....
Et cliquer sur SOS . C’est le contrôle et éventuellement la réparation système de fichiers du disque.
Ensuite tu reviens sur ton bureau
Dans Spotlight, la loupe en haut à droite de ton écran Catalina tu tapes Terminal puis 

```
diskutil list
```
Que l’on ait la distribution à jour
Poste le retour et bien sûr ne redémarres pas


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Bon, ça ne change rien
Passe

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil list
```
La commande va supprimer le conteneur de 10 Go et remonter un volume HFS


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

diskutil list


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Nouvelle partition de libre sur le bureau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Oui, c’est normal 
Passe 

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk4 0b
```
Qui supprime la partition supplémentaire et réaffecte sa capacité à la parution Mac de 239 Go qui va passer à 249.
Tu le diras si tout se passe ainsi.
Il faut par contre que je comprenne pourquoi tu as le terminal sur la session de secours et pourquoi les numérotations varient d’un retour à l’autre
Je pense que c’est dû à la conversion du départ de zsh vers bash qui a mon avis n’était pas utile. Je ne sais pas pourquoi le système te l’a imposé.
Je te propose de revenir plus tard avant de toucher à tes données 
On va déjà voir dans un premier temps si la récupération se fait bien des 10 Go


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Voila qui est fait , tu a besoin de diskutil list
la partition Mac a 239 Go


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Untitled 9,86 Go a disparu du bureau ( pour info )


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Une autre info, j'ai fait un démarrage en appuyant sur option.
J'arrive pas a comprendre cette partition windows qui si trouve .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Ce qu’il faut, c’est le retour des commandes. Les photos d’écran n’ont pas d’intérêt à distance.
Plutôt que d’envoyer des photos qui de surcroît donnent du travail inutile aux modérateurs, le plus simple est de copier le retour dans le terminal (tout le texte du premier au dernier caractère) puis, une fois dans le message de réponse du forum, tu cliques dans la barre de menu située en haut cadre de réponse sur le bouton avec 3 points et une flèche à droite des smileys , tu choisis blocs de code et tu colles ton retour avant d égaliser le bloc de code. C’est lisible, complet et beaucoup plus explicite.
Tu as les explications de @Locke au message #4.
Effectivement, ça n’a pas marché, passe

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Excuse , mais j'ai besoin de comprendre , 
Plutôt que d’envoyer des photos qui de surcroît donnent du travail inutile aux modérateurs,
Quand tu me demande d'aller de faire un diskutil list, je doit bien me rendre dans le session de secours pour avoir le Terminal.
il n'y a pas moyen de faire un copier/coller du Bloc code ? il faut bien que je me logue pour rentrer dans le système et donc impossible de faire un coller ? je me trompe ? a part une photos , quel est l'autre moyen .


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 18:19:42 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         239.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         251.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume R Macintosh HD          11.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  46.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +239.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

ignorer ma question, grosse erreur de ma part , désolé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Bien sûr que non. Voilà la cause du fonctionnement incompréhensible.
Je t’ai dit entre autres au message #40 que tu dois absolument être dans ta session normale.
Pour avoir le terminal depuis ta session normale, tu as deux possibilités 
Soit tu tapes Terminal dans Spotlight, la loupe dans le bandeau du haut d’écran, à droite 
Ou alors tu vas dans le dossier Application puis dans dossier utilitaires puis dans le menu Terminal 
Quand tu es dans le terminal de ta session normale tu passes

```
diskutil list ; diskutil info /
```
Tu peux faire des copier coller de commande, c’est plus simple


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 18:41:41 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list ; diskutil info /
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         239.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         251.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume R Macintosh HD          11.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  46.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +239.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

   Device Identifier:         disk1s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk1s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk1

   Volume Name:               R Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Booter Disk:               disk1s3
   Recovery Disk:             disk1s4
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               7C8DDC95-6F9D-473D-B5F4-00A48B3003C7
   Disk / Partition UUID:     7C8DDC95-6F9D-473D-B5F4-00A48B3003C7

   Disk Size:                 251.0 GB (250963034112 Bytes) (exactly 490162176 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Container Total Space:     251.0 GB (250963034112 Bytes) (exactly 490162176 512-Byte-Units)
   Container Free Space:      191.1 GB (191113707520 Bytes) (exactly 373268960 512-Byte-Units)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Yes

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No

   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:
   APFS Container:            disk1
   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s3
   Fusion Drive:              No
   APFS Volume Group:         08C9F579-835F-4A16-B590-B9CB62F38A03
   FileVault:                 No
   Locked:                    No

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Voilà qui est mieux [emoji28]. Tu n’es pas démarré sur MAC mais sur R Macintosh HD.
Il faut que tu redémarres en appuyant sur ALT et en choisissant quand le choix t’est proposé le disque MAC
Quand tu auras démarrer (c’est la même apparence, tu seras sur le clone) tu retapes les mêmes commandes pour vérifier que le démarrage s’est bien fait

```
diskutil list ; diskutil info /
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 18:57:49 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         239.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +239.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume R Macintosh HD          11.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  46.8 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 19:01:59 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:         disk1s2
   Device Node:               /dev/disk1s2
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk1

   Volume Name:               MAC
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Booter Disk:               disk1s3
   Recovery Disk:             disk1s4
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               2978DEBD-1328-4E2D-9194-692B63E2944A
   Disk / Partition UUID:     2978DEBD-1328-4E2D-9194-692B63E2944A

   Disk Size:                 239.0 GB (238999998464 Bytes) (exactly 466796872 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Container Total Space:     239.0 GB (238999998464 Bytes) (exactly 466796872 512-Byte-Units)
   Container Free Space:      180.0 GB (180044283904 Bytes) (exactly 351648992 512-Byte-Units)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Yes

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No

   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:
   APFS Container:            disk1
   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s2
   Fusion Drive:              No
   APFS Volume Group:         8876DB8C-AC00-4B68-A57F-1052CE84B7BC
   FileVault:                 No
   Locked:                    No

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Passe

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 19:03:21 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 9 999 028 224 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 248 999 026 688 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 248 999 026 688 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MAC - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 162276, actual 11271953)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MAC was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 42418, actual 2678040)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97a58+36) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97a7e+6) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97a85+102) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97af3+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97b55+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97b6b+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97bc7+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97ca9+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97cc1+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97d1a+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97d8b+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97de3+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97dfc+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e3b+3) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e5b+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e5f+5) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e6d+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97ea2+125) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f20+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f23+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f26+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f29+5) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f30+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f35+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f3d+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f40+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f43+3) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f48+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f4b+3) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f4f+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f54+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f59+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f5e+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f63+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f68+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f6b+3) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f6f+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f75+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f7b+8) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f84+3) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f88+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f8d+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f92+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f97+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f9c+11) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fa9+2) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fac+8) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fb5+1) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fb7+3) bitmap address (0x7325)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fbb+4) bitmap address (0x7325)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 238 999 998 464 to 248 999 026 688 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 19:15:34 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume R Macintosh HD          11.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  46.8 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Bon, elle est enfin passée. Tu as 249 Go à la place des 239.
Maintenant je te propose comme tu étais encore sur ta version d’origine et non le clone MAC de tester ta session pour voir si tout va bien, si le clone n’as pas de problème. Après il sera trop tard.
Quand tu as testé tes logiciels et vérifier photos et autres points précieux. On supprimera R Macintosh HD. 
Tu le dis quand tu valides le clone.


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Je me suis logué sur R Macintosh HD. Aucun problème , tout est en ordre .
Je me suis reconnecté sur Mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Le but est de tester MAC.
Donc tu dois ABSOLUMENT être sur MAC
R Macintosh HD va être supprimé. Il ne nous intéresse plus.
Donc connectes toi à MAC.
Passe 

```
diskutil info /
```
Pour vérifier que tu es bien sur MAC. Poste le retour.
Et laisse ton ordinateur sur cette session sans redémarrer. 
Quand tu as tout testé, photo, mail, etc...
On supprimera R Macintosh HD.


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 19:41:33 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:         disk2s2
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s2
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               MAC
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Booter Disk:               disk2s3
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s4
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               2978DEBD-1328-4E2D-9194-692B63E2944A
   Disk / Partition UUID:     2978DEBD-1328-4E2D-9194-692B63E2944A

   Disk Size:                 249.0 GB (248999026688 Bytes) (exactly 486326224 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Container Total Space:     249.0 GB (248999026688 Bytes) (exactly 486326224 512-Byte-Units)
   Container Free Space:      189.9 GB (189924114432 Bytes) (exactly 370945536 512-Byte-Units)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          Yes

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No

   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:
   APFS Container:            disk2
   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s2
   Fusion Drive:              No
   APFS Volume Group:         8876DB8C-AC00-4B68-A57F-1052CE84B7BC
   FileVault:                 No
   Locked:                    No

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```

Tout est OK pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Si tu es sur que tout va bien 
Passe 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
Pour la numérotation actuelle


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 20:24:44 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         249.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         251.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume R Macintosh HD          11.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  46.8 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Passe

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil list
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

J'ai l'impression qu'il me demande un mot de passe a la fin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Je ne vois rien. Poste ce que tu as


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 20:41:32 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "R Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s4
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s5
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 234 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk1
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ Last login: Wed May  6 20:41:32 on ttys000
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 20:49   still logged in
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 20:41 - 20:41  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 20:24 - 20:24  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 20:20 - 20:20  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 19:18 - 19:18  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 19:17 - 19:17  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 19:15 - 19:15  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 19:03 - 19:03  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Wed May  6 19:01 - 19:01  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Sun May  3 20:32 - 20:32  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Sun May  3 18:44 - 18:44  (00:00)
richard   ttys000                   Fri May  1 16:54 - 16:54  (00:00)

wtmp begins Thu Apr  9 10:03
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ The default interactive shell is now zsh.
-bash: The: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
Changing shell for richard.
Password for richard:
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

C’est ton changement de terminal va le bash que fait encore des siennes
Passes 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Password for richard:
Voulez-vous arrêter les processus en cours dans cette fenêtre ?
La fermeture de cette fenêtre entraînera la fin des processus -bash, chsh en cours d’exécution


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Dis oui puis tu re ouvriras le terminal


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

impossible de rentrer mon mot de passe a cette endroit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Ferme le terminal


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Tu l’ouvres à nouveau et

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 21:00:18 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         249.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                250.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Passe

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
```


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 21:10:04 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 250 964 148 224 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 963 174 912 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 962 146 816 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MAC - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 260009, actual 11369686)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MAC was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 42425, actual 2678047)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97a58+36) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97a7e+6) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97a85+102) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97af3+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97b55+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97b6b+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97bc7+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97ca9+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97cc1+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97d1a+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97d8b+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97de3+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97dfc+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e3b+3) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e5b+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e5f+5) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97e6d+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97ea2+125) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f20+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f23+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f26+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f29+5) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f30+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f35+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f3d+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f40+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f43+3) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f48+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f4b+3) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f4f+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f54+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f59+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f5e+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f63+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f68+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f6b+3) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f6f+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f75+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f7b+8) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f84+3) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f88+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f8d+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f92+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f97+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97f9c+11) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fa9+2) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fac+8) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fb5+1) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fb7+3) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x97fbb+4) bitmap address (0xf1c2)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 248 999 026 688 to 499 963 174 912 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Pourquoi tu ne copies pas tout


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Wed May  6 21:10:57 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Bon parfait tu as retrouvé tes 500 Go de capacité


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

tu a tout cette fois ( Mac a 500 Go)


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Yessssss cool


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

a ton avis windows est parti ? il faut toujours attendre 40 seconde pour que je puisse te répondre


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Dit moi tout, je fais comment pour te remercier, tu ma enlevé une sacrée épine du pieds.
J'ai pas été un client facile , mes MAC et moi Grrrrrrrrr
ses pour cela que je voulais installer une partition windows
Tu es quand même très patient , Bravo à toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Je ne sais pas mais c’est juste un boot de quelques Mo, que tu verras que si tu démarres avec Alt. Ce qui est exceptionnel.
Les fichiers Windows n’existent plus


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Encore Bravo à toi , et dit moi se que je peux faire pour te remercier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Si tu es content, ça me va


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Bien sur que je suis content ;mais il y a un petit problème que je vais t'expliquer.
Je viens de relancer mon PC en l'ayant éteint complètement avant.
Au démarrage un grand écran bleu qui me dit que mon pc a un problème .....
j'ai relancé en appuyant sur option , et je m’aperçois  qu'il démarre direct sur windows ? ?
J'ai choisi Mac
Donc il est encore la , et va m'enbeter a chaque démarage
Tu en pense quoi ?


----------



## Rike (6 Mai 2020)

Je peux te faire voir l'écran bleu au démarrage , mais cette fois il faut que  
je prenne une photo......


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Mai 2020)

Bizarre. 
Pour les problèmes de boot, il faudrait l’expérience de @macomaniac.
Comme tu as redémarré passe à nouveau

```
diskutil list
```
As tu essayé d’aller dans les dans les Préférences Système puis Disque de démarrage 
Pour voir si Windows existe toujours.
Dans ce cas tu ouvres le cadenas et tu changes le disque par défaut. Voir fiche Apple ci dessous 





__





						Changer le disque de démarrage de votre Mac
					

Changez le disque de démarrage de votre Mac en utilisant les réglages « Disque de démarrage ».



					support.apple.com


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, je viens juste de voir ton retour .
Oui , hier je suis aller voir dans préférences Système, et Windows , n'apparait pas.
Seul Mac est présent.
Ce matin en ouvrant le pc , obligé d’appuyer sur option ,et il me propose les deux ( Windows et Mac )
certainement des fichiers résiduels ?
Perso ça ne me dérange pas ( mieux qu'un mot de passe ) pour celui qui veut utiliser mon pc
Donc rien de grave.
Je voulais juste t'en informer
Encore merci à toi
Une bonne journée 
Richard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Si tu veux on peut aller voir dans l’EFI si Windows existe toujours 
Pour cela il faut déjà monter l’EFI.
Normalement, la numérotation standard devrait être respectée 
Passe depuis le terminal de ta session normale

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```
Qui monte l’EFI
Puis 

```
ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```
Qui listera les fichiers 
Poste le retour de la seconde commande.


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Voila les réponses.....


```
Last login: Thu May  7 08:36:22 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil mount disk0s1
Volume on disk0s1 failed to mount
Perhaps the operation is not appropriate (kDAReturnNotPermitted)
If you think the volume is supported but damaged, try the "readOnly" option
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ ls -R /Vol*/EFI
ls: /Vol*/EFI: No such file or directory
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

Le disque ne monte pas 
Passe 

```
diskuil list
```
Pour voir la numérotation


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Y'a pas une erreur quelque part ....



```
Last login: Thu May  7 09:05:55 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskuil list
-bash: diskuil: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## peyret (7 Mai 2020)

Rike a dit:


> richard$ diskuil list


disku*t*il


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Merci....


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskuil list
-bash: diskuil: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

peyret a dit:


> disku*t*il



Oui, Merci, @peyret je me prends les pieds dans le tapis de l’orthographe 
Richard, Oublies la dernière commande et passe

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
```
Il te sera demandé ton mot de passe de session, tu le tapes à l’aveugle, rien ne s’affiche puis tu valides 
Ensuite si le retour indique que le disque monte

```
ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Thu May  7 09:23:50 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s2
Password:
Volume on disk0s2 failed to mount because it appears to be
an APFS Physical Store (or is the APFS Container already mounted?)
Note that for this mount operation, Disk Arbitration reports that
the operation is not supported (kDAReturnUnsupported)
See "diskutil apfs list"
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ ls -R /Vol*/EFI
ls: /Vol*/EFI: No such file or directory
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

C’est disk0s1, j’ai corrigé mais à priori tu es trop rapide pour moi

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
```


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Tu ma appris, tu te rappel


```
Last login: Thu May  7 09:25:00 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ ls -R /Vol*/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EMBEDDEDOS    EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EMBEDDEDOS:
FDRData            combined.memboot    version.plist

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP142.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
MULTIUPDATER

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/MULTIUPDATER:
Mac-CAD6701F7CEA0921-C0_5.90.0-C0_41.4-R0.bin
Mac-CAD6701F7CEA0921-C0_5.90.0-C0_41.4-R1.bin
MultiUpdater.efi
ThorUtil.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD        da-DK        hu-HU        kd_07_1415.dll    qps-ploc
BCD.LOG        de-DE        it-IT        kd_0C_8086.dll    ro-RO
BCD.LOG1    el-GR        ja-JP        kdstub.dll    ru-RU
BCD.LOG2    en-GB        kd_02_10df.dll    ko-KR        sk-SK
BOOTSTAT.DAT    en-US        kd_02_10ec.dll    lt-LT        sl-SI
Fonts        es-ES        kd_02_1137.dll    lv-LV        sr-Latn-RS
Resources    es-MX        kd_02_14e4.dll    memtest.efi    sv-SE
bg-BG        et-EE        kd_02_15b3.dll    nb-NO        tr-TR
boot.stl    fi-FI        kd_02_1969.dll    nl-NL        uk-UA
bootmgfw.efi    fr-CA        kd_02_19a2.dll    pl-PL        winsipolicy.p7b
bootmgr.efi    fr-FR        kd_02_1af4.dll    pt-BR        zh-CN
cs-CZ        hr-HR        kd_02_8086.dll    pt-PT        zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

Tu as toute une flopée de Microsoft. Dans x langues en plus[emoji85]
Il y a un fil très intéressant sur ce sujet avec @Locke puis @macomaniac.






						Démarrage Windows 10 bloqué (Mojave + Bootcamp)
					

Bonjour à tous les membres de ce forum !  Je vous écris après avoir passé pas mal d'heures à me confronter au même problème (un cauchemar). Il s'agit d'un problème d'installation de Windows 10 avec Bootcamp sur Mojave. J'ai lu beaucoup d'articles à ce sujet dans de nombreux forums et il me...




					forums.macg.co
				



On verra ce que fait @macomaniac pour résoudre le problème. 
Après, tu verras s’il faut faire appel à ses compétences

Passe 

```
sudo diskutil umount disk0s1
```


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Thu May  7 09:30:47 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ sudo diskutil umount disk0s1
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 unmounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

Parfait.
On attend l’entreprise de nettoyage de @macomaniac


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

je lisais ceci , ça y ressemble non !!





						Boot Camp effacé, disque de démarrage toujours présent
					

Bonjour la communauté, J'ai installer windows avec boot camp sur mon macbookAir 2015. Au redémarrage du portable, pour installer windows, j'avais une partition boot camp, mais cela refusé de s'installer dessus. J'ai formaté et crée une partition NTFS acceptée cette fois par le disque...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (7 Mai 2020)

Oui, c’est effectivement ça, le principe de la suppression n’est pas compliqué pour tout ce qui se rapporte aux fichiers qui portent Microsoft dans leur intitulé. 
Tu as un autre OS avec des évolutions et il faut éviter de faire des bêtises avec le boot. Surtout que tu n’as pas de sauvegarde et que ton système marche bien à part ce désagrément de démarrage. Je ne connais pas assez bien MacOS pour me lancer dans ces suppressions. Mais @macomaniac viendra peut-être te sauver


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

effectivement , petit désagrément au démarrage , mais je rien de grave .
juste de savoir qu'il y a un autre OS sur le pc qui ne sert a rien qui est embêtant.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Rike*

Le volume *EFI* est-il actuellement monté ou non ?


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Bonjour , je ne pense pas , expliqué moi la manip svp


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
```


tu la copies-colles d'un seul tenant (toute entière) et tu l'exécutes 

la commande monte le volume *EFI* > supprime les 2 dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* dédiés à Windows (commande muette) > liste récursivement les contenus du volume *EFI*

Poste le retour


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Thu May  7 10:56:21 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ sudo diskutil mount disk0s1 ; sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft ; ls -R /Vol*/EFI
Password:
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EMBEDDEDOS    EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE    UPDATERS

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EMBEDDEDOS:
FDRData            combined.memboot    version.plist

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP142.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS:
MULTIUPDATER

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/UPDATERS/MULTIUPDATER:
Mac-CAD6701F7CEA0921-C0_5.90.0-C0_41.4-R0.bin
Mac-CAD6701F7CEA0921-C0_5.90.0-C0_41.4-R1.bin
MultiUpdater.efi
ThorUtil.efi
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

j'ai rien supprimer , trop peur à l'erreur , quel ligne je doit supprimer ??


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Le problème est réglé (le segment intermédiaire de la commande a effectué la suppression). Dans le dossier *EFI* du volume *EFI* => il n'y a plus que le sous-dossier *APPLE* natif.

- redémarre avec "*alt*" et constate si le volume *Windows* a bien disparu de l'affiche.​


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Tout est bon , le volume *Windows* a bien disparu de l'affiche, merci à toi.
Trop cool


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Content pour toi !

- note : le volume affiché sous l'intitulé de *Windows* était la même chose que le volume *EFI* (monté dans le temps du boot) > dans la mesure où il se trouvait scanné par le gestionnaire de démarrage comme hébergeant un prédémarreur *bootx64.efi* de Windows.​


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

une dernière question , je viens de redémarrer mon pc
ADVERTISEMENT
, avant que la pomme et la barre de progression Mac
ne s' affiche , il lui faut un certain temps , comme si il cherchait sa partition, alors que avant c'était instantanée .
Rien de grave , je confirme que le volume Windows est bien enlevé . juste le temps de démarrage qui a changé


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
nvram efi-boot-device
```


qui affiche la valeur associée à la variable : *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*. Il s'agit de la variable instruisant pour l'*EFI* (le programme interne de prédémarrage du Mac ici) => un chemin de démarrage automatique à un volume.

Poste le retour.


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Thu May  7 11:28:25 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ nvram efi-boot-device
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>813C0994-F09E-4C96-B683-11539E219725</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk2s3</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\7C8DDC95-6F9D-473D-B5F4-00A48B3003C7\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Et passe aussi la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Thu May  7 11:39:45 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MAC - Données           46.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume MAC                     11.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                542.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Le volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* adressé à la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* => comporte un faux index d'appareil : *disk2s3* alors qu'il est *disk1s3*. C'est peut-être la raison des tergiversations de l'*EFI* en pré-démarrage (l'*EFI* lit les valeurs associées aux variables de la *NVRAM* - dont celle de l'*efi-boot-device* - en préalable de toute action de déclenchement d'un démarrage).

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --setBoot
```


la commande monte le volume de prédémarrage *Preboot* > réécrit le chemin de démarrage du volume-Système *MAC* (ce qui s'inscrit dans un dossier de *Preboot* monté) > réécrit la valeur de la variable *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM*. Commande muette si elle passe.

Si ça a été le cas > redémarre une fois sans option et dis si le lancement du démarrage à récupéré sa vitesse d'antan...


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

```
Last login: Thu May  7 11:53:49 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$ sudo diskutil mount disk1s3 ; sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices --file /System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --setBoot
Password:
Volume Preboot on disk1s3 mounted
MacBook-Pro-de-Richard:~ richard$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

La commande *bless* suivant celle de montage est muette quand elle passe (le cas ici).

- redémarre et vérifie.​


----------



## Rike (7 Mai 2020)

Je reste sans voix !!!!! franchement respect, tout fonctionne normalement , le démarrage a récupérer sa vitesse .
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2020)

Élémentaire mon... 

- content pour toi !​


----------

